# acana pacifica for 48 bucs shipped ;)



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

mrchewy.com is amazing...subscribed for acana every 4 weeks and it cost 54 bucks per bag...that's a steal...and then they let me use a 10 percent coupon...48 bucks shipped o.0


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for that. I get dogfood for my friends dog so I'll remember this site for my next order.
Glad to see you back as well, noticed you were missing for a while.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

Is that for the 29 lb bag? That is a steal!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RC, I didn't think you fed Champion stuff.... Glad to see you coming around


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> mrchewy.com is amazing...subscribed for acana every 4 weeks and it cost 54 bucks per bag...that's a steal...and then they let me use a 10 percent coupon...48 bucks shipped o.0


thanks molly! just took a little break!

It turns out the mrchewy deal isnt as good as i had though! I thought that by subscribing I would be getting 15 percent off each time...so 54 bucks each bag...but it is only 15 percent off the first order and then 63 bucks each deivery after

iwill still order from mrchewy but i cancelled my subscription. I will be ordering each bag at a time for a price of 63 bucks with free shipping and a 10 percent off coupon.i looked if icould subscribe again and they won;t lvt e ave the 15 off lol.


----------

